# Pretty OK lately



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I can deal with it. Things are going to be ok.
Whatever comes up, I'm going to just work steadily to make things work out. 
One thing at a time.

Thanks for reading my long post


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

)Gives you a hug so he gets one in return( Glad things are looking up for ya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah Layla you sound like you are feeling better, glad to hear it.



Layla said:


> Being busy but not letting myself get overwhealmed helps.


Overwhelmed, I get overwhelmed just trying to decide what I am going to buy at the shop lately :lol:


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

u seem optimistic , confident , and have a strong will - wich comes from ur confidence- . thats great. keep ur high soul up always 8)

and wish u a free depression , happy winter


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys 
*hugs everybody*



Im still the same person said:


> Overwhelmed, I get overwhelmed just trying to decide what I am going to buy at the shop lately :lol:


Me too :lol: 
I always forget what I meant to buy in the first place


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad things are looking up for you Layla : )

kisses x x


----------

